# A New minecraft server is up now.



## Sumi (Aug 13, 2011)

I have finally gotten my minecraft server up online. It IS an RP server, and In Beta. But it'll still be fun to see you guys there . ( And it is my first Server so I would like some feed back.) 

IP: Minecrafthh.info


----------



## milleniumocarina (Aug 13, 2011)

A sever that a furry owns? Awesome!


----------



## Mentova (Aug 13, 2011)

A furry minecraft RP server? This won't end well.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 13, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> A furry minecraft RP server? This won't end well.



"I wanna yiff that creeper"
KABOOM


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 13, 2011)

another minecraft thread?
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Sumi (Aug 13, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> another minecraft thread?
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


You saw right D


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 13, 2011)

Seriously we have too many minecraft threads as is...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 13, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> Seriously we have too many minecraft threads as is...


THANK GOD SOMEONE AGREES WITH ME
i feel almost better now....


----------



## Sumi (Aug 16, 2011)

Well going live didnt work out...


----------



## Tycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Xenke said:


> "I wanna yiff that creeper"
> KABOOM



imagine someone installing a mod that turns the creepers into something more stereotypically appropriate for furry RP servers


----------



## Sam (Aug 16, 2011)

Tycho said:


> imagine someone installing a mod that turns the creepers into something more stereotypically appropriate for furry RP servers



I wouldn't.... Want to imagine that at all. D:


----------



## Miles Skratch (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey, I tried logging onto the server but it said connection refused. Not sure if I didnt type it right or if there's a white list, or if the server just doesn't exist now. Any explanation?


----------



## Whiskey_Tango_Foxtrot (Jan 25, 2012)

Miles Skratch said:


> Hey, I tried logging onto the server but it said connection refused. Not sure if I didnt type it right or if there's a white list, or if the server just doesn't exist now. Any explanation?



The OP said a few posts before you that the server launch didn't work out, which is too bad really :\


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 25, 2012)

WHY DID YOU BUMP THIS OLD THREAD?


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 25, 2012)

This server sounds like minecraft.SoFurry Lite. :V


----------

